#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

## csm101

G0CAD & SK\UA 2009



Full Features listed available during project creation.  :Big Grin: 

********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

pass = egpet.net

App will not run without lic daemon v11.6: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Install Files: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See slb_expert message #231.

See readme file in ******** archive for directions.

Thanks to slb_expert and fuhamad!

I am not regular app user, so please test and post feedback

Cheers!
 :Smile: See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## tridays

Great work! thx a lot!

----------


## fuahmad

Thank you CSM.
You did a great job......
FA

----------


## Seruy

Thanks

----------


## Seruy

Thanks

----------


## Andrew_123

someone plz share p4r4d!gm ge0depth distributive + demo license, or distrib only...

----------


## ghjkop

2 all
please reupload SKUA - GOCAD 2009 into **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]!

----------


## csm101

promgaz, get latest update (top message in thread). All feature sets should be avail, including paleo-rest. Check and let me know if problems exist.

----------


## yantaih

pass = egpetnet3 is wrong,please give me right pass

----------


## wmpstl

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the pass (egpetnet3) is not work, would you share the true pass

----------


## happyrock2009

dear cms101,
    the pass is invalid. Please check it.

----------


## wmpstl

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear All, I have founf thiss pass

pass is egpet.net

----------


## wmpstl

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mr CSM101, can you make the license in permanent mode? I saw i the license file that it will be expired on 31-Dec-2047, any considering about this?See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## kxsluna

GREAT!!!
thanks all~

----------


## csm101

wmpstl, cannot make perm without needing local ethernet mac of host pc instead of 'any'. Can be worked around but is pain in rear. If you are still using this same app version 40 years from now, you be having bigger issues  :Smile:

----------


## dairi

correct bro
hahaha..
come on 2047 .. 

u kidding me... may be the version will be Gocad-skua 2047..

hahaha....

or you want to sold this application to some one and you promise the ***** will be permanent .

just kidding even that true.

dairi

----------


## wmpstl

> correct bro
> hahaha..
> come on 2047 .. 
> 
> u kidding me... may be the version will be Gocad-skua 2047..
> 
> hahaha....
> 
> or you want to sold this application to some one and you promise the ***** will be permanent .
> ...



Olny stupid man will sell this application that is available free on this forum....
I am not kind of these man.

----------


## dairi

:Smile: 

glad to hear that bro...glad to hear that...

regards,

Dairi

----------


## zyytwsl

really?
I am going to download it and try it.
Thanks a lot!

----------


## mnasir

> Mr CSM101, can you make the license in permanent mode? I saw i the license file that it will be expired on 31-Dec-2047, any considering about this?



Password for fix.rar is not correct. Please give a correct one.
Thanks

----------


## Rosi

csm101 : GREAT POST, THANKS SO MUCH !!!!!

----------


## gundul

please somebody upload on megaupload or 4shared... my office internet connection banned filefactory and depositfiles... thanks in advance

----------


## Rodfro

How much permanent one can be till 2047?
Suggestion, every year vendors will come with new modules, and roxar 2009 will be redundant by end of next year. And I heard NO support for the old one. What happened to Petrel 2005, to 2007 to 2008 and now a 2009. 
Better to live with what we have!!
Rod

----------


## gundul

cms101,
or other that has download the meds..
could you do a favor???
please copy and paste the full licence in here..
or share the ******** in megaupload or 4shared.. 
I d like to learn about SKUA and then make a comparison with RMS Roxar and Petrel... paradigm technical support said that SKUA can generate non orthogonal grids that is none like pillar gridding in Petrel or orthogonal grid in RMS...
it is said that with that grid type / geometry the model will be more realistic in complex structure,
but still, I think the simulators (CMG, ECPLIPSE) are still not that sophisticated enough to iterate in that type of grid.

----------


## csm101

gundul , post of lic file on forum no good idea. It get indexed by search engin and attract too much attention. Down med from first post or PM me with your email for other link.

See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## gundul

yes csm.. a pm is sent to your email... hope that a corporate licenses I sent you will do good for you too...

----------


## rohit2595

pl send me the ******** for skua and gocad....my mail id is rohit2595@gmail.com

----------


## ali12

Dear csm101
Please send me your mail i urgently need it, ther is very important topic, please as soon as possible

----------


## crystalbf

Thanks csm 101,but the Install Files's link don't work, please check it

----------


## csm101

Not my installer posting. Sorry, not having bandwidth to UL.

----------


## lulliri

> pass = egpetnet3 is wrong,please give me right pass



The correct pass Is: egpet.net

But the link for the installer where is.....????

thanks in advance

----------


## khawar_geo

hi dear!

thanks for sweet support.
please if you can support for the ***** of Feflow 5.0.
please help me..
i need it..

regards

----------


## fuahmad

Hello Bros
Has anybody tested the full jamu and know that all the modules working. Thanks once again to CSM for the great job.
Please do not post lic/jamu straight here. Things are flying off thru the preeing eyes in other websites.
FA

----------


## doom

Go-cad installer can be found here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
There are no SC-UA, only GO-CAD.

----------


## Galliani

GOCAD 2009 and SK/UA 2009

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


pass: lavteam_may_2009..free_for_all

----------


## rakhsh

hello

i can not download Install Files, please check the file

thanks

----------


## dafenshi

what is the different between GOCAD and SKUA 


would any one could tell me.See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## dafenshi

what is the different between GOCAD and SKUA 
would any one could tell me.

----------


## ali12

Dear CSM101
What happened to p-e/t*r e_l 2009? do you have P a r a d i g m  E p o s  new version it seems that the old license (Epos3 SE) can be use for new update !!!!!, i check it for      s t r a t a m a g i c.

----------


## khawar_geo

any one who can give me the flow for finding facies from 2D seismic..
please share flow chart.

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## yangj4075

Great work! thx a lot!

----------


## geosan

Installer link is broken  :Frown:

----------


## euse

i try to install in a vista 64bit machine, but it fail.
is there any issue with vista 64bit?

----------


## geologist_wael

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



DEAR CSM101
I think the ----- for G--O--C--A--D ONLY So what abot S   K   U    A
Please inform me if you have ------ For        S    K    U    A

----------


## bratek

> DEAR CSM101
> I think the ----- for G--O--C--A--D ONLY So what abot S   K   U    A
> Please inform me if you have ------ For        S    K    U    A



for SKUA the same license with Gocad.
Cheers,

----------


## geologist_wael

> for SKUA the same license with Gocad.
> Cheers,



DEAR bratek  
Can you explain the method to setup the S   K   U   A

----------


## slb_expert

Dear all friends,

Have you ever used multipoint geostatistic (MPS) by Gocad? pls guide to me .. thanks in advance

----------


## processing

Gents,

Anyone has Paradigm GeoDepth program for computing velocitiy models and making migration?? Would you be so kind to share it??

Regards

----------


## risktaker

> what is the different between GOCAD and SKUA 
> would any one could tell me.



the lastest version of gocad (2.5.2) was include with restoration fitures. this fiture was not found in skua.
any suggestion?

does any body can help me 'bout installation tricks/tips with geolog 6.7???See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## khalid_ak019

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dear csm101,
                   The thread for INSTALLER **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] is invalid. Please give us another valid link. Best Regards- Khalid

----------


## Everest

Hi 
can you reupload G0CAD & SK\UA 2009 installer again.

Thanks
'
Eve

----------


## jhonjgonzalez

Good job

Great

----------


## dzg1578

thanks，it is very good！

----------


## carlito666

Gents,

re-upload the INSTALLER please!

----------


## geozr

Hi man, these links are invalid, plz upload new one. we are waiting for  SKUA.
Thanks a lot

----------


## dimoshka

ya waitin` for upload
senks

----------


## melja

please, reupload only SKUA 2009

----------


## jim25

Only Installers, w/o ********

*Packages released on February 24, 2009:*
*GoCAD 2009*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*SKUA 2009*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

*Packages released on June 30, 2009:*
*GoCAD 2009.1*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
*SKUA 2009.1*
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## dairi

you need pass and login to got the installer.

regards,

dairi

----------


## ali12

Dear jim
What about the user and pass!!!

----------


## meyssam1983

same as above 


what is user & pass?See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## Dr.Adeli

Installer link doesn't work!

----------


## yamid

HI 
tnx
but installer not working
can u upload it again pleas

----------


## jim25

SKUA
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## meyssam1983

thanks a lot for installer

----------


## melja

thanx Jim25!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## deny

i cant get the installer..plss tell me ?how i can download it

----------


## Dr.Adeli

:Frown:  Megaupload is blocked in my country!!!

----------


## deny

i cant stop the lmtools on start/stop license server..its to dificult in vista..can help me

----------


## melja

> Megaupload is blocked in my country!!!



reupload gocad or scua?

----------


## Dr.Adeli

Both if possible, otherwise GoCAD

TnX

----------


## melja

gocad and scua 2009:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
maybe anyone help fme find Petrosys ...  :Frown:

----------


## wisdomxuhl

why not download?

See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## Dr.Adeli

Dear melja
TNx for upload gocad and scua 2009.
I Can't extract the Rar file, because it needs "GOUApackMelja.part6.rar" but we have 5 links...
Would you please tell me how many part is this package?

----------


## melja

opps  :Smile:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Franc2009

Hy guys.....
on all the links to Gocad and SKUA there is nothing, the only ones are the Jim25 post but....unfortunately need user and pass and nobody give it.
please can reload both? Or Jim25 can give password and user to download it?
thank you in advance

----------


## cappy

Can you please reupload as all the links are no longer valid. Thanks

----------


## tip

Gocad 2009 has some bugs. The 2009.1 version is much better. Anyone please share the ----- file for 2009.1?

----------


## barbod

Could you please the 2009.1 installer for us. I think the friends would post it.

----------


## khalid_ak019

Dear melja,

Thanks for all your effort, But *gigasize.com* has deleted all those parts you uploaded...
Please!!! re-uploade all of those for us....regarding *GOCAD and SKUA*

Khalid

----------


## geofree

yep , maybe it's still need time to setle down due to the copyright problem of sharing petrel 2009, btw thanks

----------


## adamant

Hi guys!
Anybody have S-K--U-A x64 versions and according 2-0-0-9.1 update?
Can you share these files? 
Thanks a lot!

----------


## thealexis

Could someone post working link to G--CAD and SK--UA v 2009.1 x86 installers or update??? Thanks for help  :Smile:

----------


## pvera29

What about SKuA its the same license that gocad?

----------


## i_gabr_2006

SKuA has the same license for gocad , they share the same license .


I have installed the two successfully and worked fine .See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## slb_expert

I have Gocal 2009.2 but I dont have ******** anybody have ******** pls share it. Thank inadvance

----------


## melja

> I have Gocal 2009.2 but I dont have ******** anybody have ******** pls share it. Thank inadvance



please share gocad 2009.2 for all members

----------


## adamant

> please share gocad 2009.2 for all members



+1
It wiil be very greatefull!

----------


## pvera29

tanks for the awnser  *i gabr 2006*

----------


## Rosi

thanks jim25!!!!!

----------


## ali12

Slb Expert,
Share the installation, we will try to do it.

petrofars@yahoo.com

----------


## aqeel wahbi

HELLO

The links file has been deleted ,pls check or

----------


## blackbahrian

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Csm plz help me. I need petrosys plz if u can share

----------


## lastrada

I have uploaded only installer.

g.o.c.a.d, s.k.u.a, d.e.v.k.i.t 2.0.0.9. 2

it was compressed by 7zip.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

password is egpet.net

I hope anyone can make ******** for this.

----------


## petcad

Dear friends, i need (very urgent) Feflow 5.3 o 5.4 .
Can anibody help me?
I have P E T 2 0 0 9 crk for 32b for exchange.
Thanks.

----------


## petcad

Feflow urgent!!!
Please, share.
I have Petrel 2009.

----------


## blackbahrian

> Feflow urgent!!!
> Please, share.
> 
> 
> I have Petrel 2009.



would u like to share Petrel crk 2009?See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## aqeel wahbi

hi dear
can you share petrel 2009 crk
thank

----------


## sususapi

Friend, I have installed Gocad as the instructions, but I couldn't make the licence work.. do you know how to solve it? I have run lmtools and re-read licence file, then I run Gocad but it can't find the licence file and prompt me to enter server name or licence file (or it says that the licence is not valid - i have edit the licence file also)..

Help me please..

thanks before brother!

susu

----------


## petcad

Dear friends: of course, i can share Pet2009. But i need help: if any can Feflow , share with me and i send pet2009 med.
Thanks.

----------


## khawar_geo

Dear Sir!!

I also need Feflow..
or Mod Flow.

Regards

smartkhawar@gmail.com

----------


## TONIC23

Dear Sir!!

i need gocad can you share please

----------


## TONIC23

hello can you share gocad any version please

----------


## osimite

Pls Can you send me Petrel 2009 med to osim.ogboke@gmail.com

Thanks..

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share c*r*a*ck foe feflow 5

----------


## petcad

Feflow?
Nowbody?
Oh, if something have Geocad, please share.

----------


## csbcsbcsb

> please share c*r*a*ck foe feflow 5



I want to exchange anyone of Permed*a /Mpath/ v4.16.0/, Geochemi$t's Work%bench 6.x, Star*Point Mohr/View v3.0  :Smile:

----------


## sususapi

> Friend, I have installed Gocad as the instructions, but I couldn't make the licence work.. do you know how to solve it? I have run lmtools and re-read licence file, then I run Gocad but it can't find the licence file and prompt me to enter server name or licence file (or it says that the licence is not valid - i have edit the licence file also)..
> 
> Help me please..
> 
> thanks before brother!
> 
> susu



Please provide solution, friends..

----------


## czurys

I have the same problem with install 32bit gocad in windows vista which is possible according to install guide "The x86 versions of GOCAD 2009 can operate on Windows x64 systems."  I red install guide and there were described additional steps to install gocad software. It seems that some new environmental values have to be entered in control panel-system advance system settings-new user variable. But i couldnt perform it correctly. Mabye You Guys know how to do it. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


P.S. Please share GOCAD-2009-Windows-x64.msiSee More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## titolas

I have the same problem with windows 7 64bit. Please, can anybody share the 64bit installer??
Thanks, great job!!

----------


## ipatah

please share installer g o c a d

----------


## khalidkheiralla

CSM hello,
i hope you in a good conditions and running is ok.
am looking for PDGM tutorial with any application data...if possibel i need it..and pls send me how to load. here my e-mail: khalidkheiralla@gmail.com

----------


## rahgoshafan

> I have uploaded only installer.
> 
> g.o.c.a.d, s.k.u.a, d.e.v.k.i.t 2.0.0.9. 2
> 
> it was compressed by 7zip.
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> ...



Please share again
all links are dead

----------


## babak_magpe

Hi Galliani
all oyu linek for GOCAD and SK/UA 2009 not working,
please upload again for me,

thanks
babak_magpie@yahoo.com

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

daes any one hace lic*** of "Paradigm sysdrill"

----------


## BOUGHELOUM

does any one have lic*** of "Paradigm sysdrill"

----------


## SAGNIK BASU ROY

*GOCAD2009 / SKUA*
NONE OF THE LINKS WORK PLEASE SHARE IT AGAIN.
IF U HAVE INSTALLER VERSION WE CAN MAKE MED and share it

----------


## cadcae

I want to invite you to the workgroup PDMS 12 latest version

Thanks





> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## cadcae

I want to invite you to the workgroup PDMS 12 latest version

Thanks






> *GOCAD2009 / SKUA*
> NONE OF THE LINKS WORK PLEASE SHARE IT AGAIN.
> IF U HAVE INSTALLER VERSION WE CAN MAKE MED and share it

----------


## ali12

Anybody have news about gocad 2010?

----------


## Ejerus

hi everybody,

I have windows 7 on my Mac, and when I try do install gOcad 2009 /Skua he gives me an error saying 

Flexlm error is : Invalid (inconsistent) license key.
The license key and data for the feature do not match.
This usually happens when a license file has been altered.
Feature: gocad_base
License path: @MacBookPro;


FLEXnet Licensind error:-8,544
For further information, refer to the ......

But I dont know what thats mean!! Is that because is W7 in Mac??See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## scripcode

anyone can upload Gocad 2009 installer file again, appreciated..

----------


## ziang

anyone can upload Gocad 2009 installer file again??

----------


## gdryden

Try running lmtools as administrator

----------


## scripcode

many thanks csm101!!

----------


## baouche

I want to know what's the difference between GOCAD  and SKUA. I think there are the same programs ?   NO ?   Thanks

----------


## barbod

The difference between the SKUA and GOCAD is the new structural modeling algorithm that is one of the complete and most advanced algorithms that is developed so far by Dr. Jean Laurent Mallet for handling complex structures. 
After development of this algorithm other companies such as Roxar and Schlumberger tried to develop such algorithms for advanced structural modeling. Roxar developed such an algorithm about 1years ago. Schlumberger is doing it and it would be included into the Petrel 2011. It seems that they developed another approach...

----------


## fuahmad

Talking of Prof Mallet, he developed SKUA after he retired from Nancy Univ. Surprise, industry giants spent so much of money and it all went to GoCAD. And the Prof developed SKUA which is for above of many of the available softwares. I have been in geomodeling for over 20 years, but I never found a software which is REALLY 100 years ahead of Petrel or Roxar. The tetra-grids and non-structural grids are one of the best capabilities. Petrel is popular coz the Schlumberger thugs do better marketing than Earth Decisions or Paradigm. I would also say that Petrel is NOT even closer to that legacy GoCAD 2.4 vers of 2000.Harcore modeling guys should always use....SKUA now. Apart from its structural modeling ( kine 3D is another killer), its facies and fluvial modeling package is still guru of any of such softwares.
I AM STILL WAITING "THE TEAM" TO GIVE ME GOCAD/SKUA2010 EVEN AT A FEE whatsoever!!!!!!
FA

----------


## barbod

Dear Fuahmad,
Thanks for comments, I recommend opening a new thread to discuss more specifically about it. what is your linkedin address!? there is also many professionals who are talking about these subjects such as university professors and company champions...

----------


## fuahmad

Dear Barbod,
Nice to hear from you.
Surely.I would pm or send you an email.
There is for more than what our new entrants need to explore or discover. I would be happy to contribute. I am however contributing in other technical and evaluation forums as well.
Take a shot...
Thank you
FA

----------


## baouche

Thanks Barbod. But which is the better ?  Thanks.

----------


## fuahmad

SKUA/GoCAD.
FA

----------


## barbod

Thanks fuahmad,

Dear baouche,
It depends on your experience level and knowledge, If you would like to start as a beginner it would be better to learn Petrel. Tracking the past years breakthroughs and developments, I think the future is for Petrel.


But, as you wish to learn more about advanced algorithms and more academic approaches and in-depth learning materials, you may go later to SKUA. But, its not such an user friend package.See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## fuahmad

The new version....of SKUA is more friendly though. As a modeler or learner you may have to understand the basis of that modeling which is closer to nature.....in that direction |SKUA is a killer. Who wants to spend months doing fault modeling by that ancient method of pillar griding, ( like Petrel), when same modeling can be done within one hour ( the poly etc).
I am not here to advocate SKUA...but go into the details and experience yourself. It is better to know before rather than knowing things at the end when the project is DONE.
Anyway......it is good to know all of these softwares.....but for your own money it is better to learn as a modeler that what IS worth spending the time, other things are free...Aha Aha....just kidding....(this forum atleast offers you free whatsoever.
FA

----------


## Luden

> The new version....of SKUA is more friendly though. As a modeler or learner you may have to understand the basis of that modeling which is closer to nature.....in that direction |SKUA is a killer. Who wants to spend months doing fault modeling by that ancient method of pillar griding, ( like Petrel), when same modeling can be done within one hour ( the poly etc).
> I am not here to advocate SKUA...but go into the details and experience yourself. It is better to know before rather than knowing things at the end when the project is DONE.
> Anyway......it is good to know all of these softwares.....but for your own money it is better to learn as a modeler that what IS worth spending the time, other things are free...Aha Aha....just kidding....(this forum atleast offers you free whatsoever.
> FA



You so interestingly tell... I very much wish to try it now!
Maybe you will upload it and somebody will make a ******** for us?

----------


## ashwin57

> The new version....of SKUA is more friendly though. As a modeler or learner you may have to understand the basis of that modeling which is closer to nature.....in that direction |SKUA is a killer. Who wants to spend months doing fault modeling by that ancient method of pillar griding, ( like Petrel), when same modeling can be done within one hour ( the poly etc).
> I am not here to advocate SKUA...but go into the details and experience yourself. It is better to know before rather than knowing things at the end when the project is DONE.
> Anyway......it is good to know all of these softwares.....but for your own money it is better to learn as a modeler that what IS worth spending the time, other things are free...Aha Aha....just kidding....(this forum atleast offers you free whatsoever.
> FA



It is nice to hear about skua, I am user of skua and petrel, it is not as easy as you have mentioned,  the latest version of SKUA 2009.2  has lot of problems,  it is not user friendly as petrel, it cannot handle big models,  it is very very very slow, and it requires lot of Memory, it takes around  7 hours to build a grid and to save a project it has taken 3 days, finally it has not saved.  Paragdigm has to do a lot of improvements,  it is not as good as it is advertised.  it is not faster than petrel and time is not saved in fault modeling.   it has taken around 8 days  for making  medium sized structural model which can be done in 1 day with petrel.

----------


## fuahmad

Ashwin,
I am surprised to know this. I made two fault models with over 543 faults( with about 10 K-faults). It was built in 2 hours time. I tried one of the model in Petrel , it was extremely difficult to handle those faults and the K-faults was a big pain in ****ss.
I would agree for the bugs in 2009.2 but memory issue is not there if you use 64bit windows or like I prefer Linux with 8Gig of ram, I find it for quicker. In fact long before I mentioned to our friends here, that to actually do a project you need 64bit machine with quadro nvidia and atleast  6Gig of ram and quad core processor. As for learning and a project with 50-60 faults and say 3-4 level grids normal machine ( but gaming laptop) is enough. Do not try actual project on such laptops....better use company workstations.
FA

----------


## kesin

Thanks a lot, i hope i can understand further by install and use it.

----------


## ashwin57

> Ashwin,
> I am surprised to know this. I made two fault models with over 543 faults( with about 10 K-faults). It was built in 2 hours time. I tried one of the model in Petrel , it was extremely difficult to handle those faults and the K-faults was a big pain in ****ss.
> I would agree for the bugs in 2009.2 but memory issue is not there if you use 64bit windows or like I prefer Linux with 8Gig of ram, I find it for quicker. In fact long before I mentioned to our friends here, that to actually do a project you need 64bit machine with quadro nvidia and atleast  6Gig of ram and quad core processor. As for learning and a project with 50-60 faults and say 3-4 level grids normal machine ( but gaming laptop) is enough. Do not try actual project on such laptops....better use company workstations.
> FA



 ahmad 
The number of faults is not an issue,   I had made a grid of 250 million cells, which had taken more than 7 hours to build the grid,   and more than 3 days to save the project, finally the system crashed after 3 days without saving the project, I had not used a lap top for the project, I had used a linux  red hat 5 version  workstation with 16 GB Ram,  it had taken 8 days to build the fault model.   the same model was built  in petrel within one day and saving the project takes only a few mins with a ram of 2 GB with Win xp.  almost all the faults were included.  and the final grid was clean without any negative cells. and  cell inside outs.
SKUA needs a lot of improvement before it can be used in big models like the one which I had built.  The Professional from paradigm have informed us that till date the biggest model built by skua is 12 million cells.
250 million cell model with 300 faults was built within one day in petrel with 2GB RAM with win xp.    the same model with 250 million cells and 300 faults has taken 8 days for fault modeling, 8 hours to build the grid and 3days to save the project with linux red had 5 verion workstation with 16 GB RAM (finally the project was not saved, the system crashed).  you can judge the performance of both the softwares with this comparision I hope.

----------


## fuahmad

Ashwin,
This is interesting information. There are indeed some glitches in SKUA, I would agree but for that matter none of the softwares in this category are bug-free. I also do not understand why every year a new version crops up of the same software. I faced some problems with both Petrel and GoCAD/SKUA, but  will focus on pluses rather than negatives. I found  SKUA more close to geology or for that matter nature.
We will reflect more on this as we get along with the forum.
FA

----------


## ali12

Dear fuahmad
do you have any manuals to start working with SKUA?

----------


## baouche

there is the help , good.

----------


## jingtot

thank 4 the shared...

----------


## fuahmad

Dear Ali
Sorry to be late. It is a holiday here and I missed your message.
The procedure is quite straight forward.Use the pdf manual in the program. In the meantime I will look forward to a tutorial/course material.
FA

----------


## ali12

Thanks.

See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## Rosi

here is some help for SKUA:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## thealexis

Could someone help me with lic for GoCAD?

----------


## 1412

any gocad tutorial/manual anyone ??

----------


## APIman

> Friend, I have installed Gocad as the instructions, but I couldn't make the licence work.. do you know how to solve it? I have run lmtools and re-read licence file, then I run Gocad but it can't find the licence file and prompt me to enter server name or licence file (or it says that the licence is not valid - i have edit the licence file also)..
> 
> Help me please..
> 
> thanks before brother!
> 
> susu



I have the same problem. Win 7 32bit. Anybody can help me? Please

----------


## APIman

Nobody answer me?
Maybe the license deamon 11.6 is not working? Becouse when I execute the program withour running the deamon the problem is the same.The program is asking me for license server system, I type the name of mycomputer, after I get the message" The FLEXnet license finder has completed. Finish and finally I get this:
Feature gocad_base is not available. FLEXlm error is: cannot connect to license server system.......FLEXnet licensing error:-15.570
Can you tell me what is the problem?

----------


## Rodfro

Hello API
It does not work on Wn7. You need to have a ----- from Paradigm to make it so.
Works on Win XP only.
No use trying !!
Rod

----------


## APIman

Thank you for reply.
Im was thinking aout this. I was trying to run on win7 in win xp mode (there is such option)  but without succes. But I see it is not enough.

----------


## Rodfro

Will anybody come up with Go/SK2010 version!
Rod

----------


## APIman

There is no Gocad 2010. There is only 2009.3
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
But you need the pass. I don't have it.

----------


## Rodfro

Thanks API
Actually initially 2009.3 was nicknamed 2010 vers then Parads decided to keep it 2009.3.The reason is that Parads are coming up with a blasting SK/G in 2010. Again that seems to be NOT coming even this year.
Thanks you.
As for downloading from Parad site it is difficult and they do not give out unless there is confirmations from their local support guys.
So much so good, there are smart guys here who may have the installers.
Rod

----------


## che_che

> G0CAD & SK\UA 2009
> 
> Full Features listed available during project creation. 
> 
> ********: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hello,

your Installer Link is not workling anymore. Could you please fix it or rather reupload it? The ******** isn't available at the moment for free users, too at filefactory.com. A reup at another Server would be great as well.
Thanks for sharing!

----------


## Rodfro

Who are you?
Why you post like this, it is considered offensive.


RodSee More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## che_che

> Who are you?
> Why you post like this, it is considered offensive.
> Rod



You mean me? Sorry, didn't want to appear offensive! :-)
I just wanted to write in green....and then I thought "why not a little bigger this time?.."
So it was too big, yes, sorry.

Cheers!

P.S. Still have the badly need for gocad! Somebody who has an installer, please share it!...

----------


## Rodfro

Nice guy Che_Che
A child too, can never grasp the fact that the same mother who cooks so well, is so concerned about his cough, and helps so kindly with his homework, in some circumstance has no more feeling than a wall of his hidden inner world ( from Alice Duer Miller )


Somebody around would hear you!
Rod

----------


## che_che

I think somebody should help you out with your hidden inner world...(from me)

Maybe you should better start to study Literature than posting in technically adepted forums.
Not that I couldn't give you a more beautiful cite of Goethe or Schiller, but you wouldn't understand it anyway.
And I think it's not the thread to talk about somethink like this.

CU

----------


## czurys

I have just prepared a short tutorial for all users, who have a problem with gOcad installation on 64bit machine.
Just click **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to download it. 
I hope It will be useful. Using this information I was able to make gOcad working on Windows 7 OS.

----------


## marsel331

> I have just prepared a short tutorial for all users, who have a problem with gOcad installation on 64bit machine.
> Just click **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to download it. 
> I hope It will be useful. Using this information I was able to make gOcad working on Windows 7 OS.



Thank you very much for the tutorial, i think that should be useful ! i got the ******** from this topic, but couildn't find the installer (( could you please share it?

----------


## APIman

Somebody has ******** for Goc_ad and Sk_ua but for windows 7? Maybe you know how to execute the programs on windows 7 system?

----------


## ipatah

Dear czurys,

do you have manual of seisearth, voxelgeo and stratimagic? if you have it, please share with us..

----------


## vim

We took the world by stride, the 2010 got lost. Who can gift the survivor the g+++ad and s++ua in win 7.
May the terminator rise again.
Vim

----------


## periprocto

the installations instructions manual dont works on 64 bits sistems.   Error -73.125 feature gocad_base is not available
:-(

----------


## doeabelas

All, please reupload GOCAD & SKUA 2009 ********... many thanks...

----------


## Irukanji

You need Gocad Skua 2009, just e-mnail me to irukanji.101@gmail.com, and i will send-it to you...

----------


## mkan

can you share petrel 2010.1 ********




RegardsSee More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## Irukanji

just send me your email and i will sendit to you

----------


## mkan

thanks for help, my e-mail: geo_mkan@yahoo.com


Thanks in advance
Regards

----------


## sbju11

Please share the med here. This will help everybody.
thanks

----------


## Irukanji

I' m sorry, my bad! i don' have peterl 2010.1, but i have Petrel 2009.1!

Still interested?

----------


## sbju11

Dear Irukanji,
Thanks for your generosity. It would be great if you can upload installer and med

----------


## Irukanji

I allsow have Gocad Skua 2009, omdgink Suite 8.3, ArcGis 10, SPSS17, Autodesk Maya 2011, Autodesk Autocad 2011, Autodesk Autocad Map 3D 2011, Autodesk 3D studio Max 2011, Adobe Master Collection CS5, Corel Graphics Suite X5. Everithing ekcarK and working.

Just e-mail to




```
irukanji.101@gmail.com
```

----------


## Irukanji

I'm sorry, stupid question i'm new here, but how can i upload here?

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

Go Advanced and in the additional options you will find Manage Attachements click it then it will open the file upload manger then click add files and select the file.

----------


## aul_latif

> I' m sorry, my bad! i don' have peterl 2010.1, but i have Petrel 2009.1!
> 
> Still interested?



YES I do.

----------


## Rodfro

Hi Greatos,
Did anybody try ==cad/--ua 2009 in windows 7 ( 32bit). What is the trick ~
Thanks
Rod

----------


## APIman

Go_cad/Sk_ua 2009 (with fix.rar) no working in win7 32 bits.

----------


## frahman

But it did not works on win7 64 bits..
anybody have one and can share her ?


thxSee More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## alx135

who can  share petrel 2010.1 ******** please

----------


## asabdu

hi
No body can petrel 2010 cure, very hard!

----------


## APIman

Can somebody upload the Go_acd/Sk_ua  2009.3 windows 32bits installer only? My friend will do ******** for this version.

----------


## alibaboil

> Friend, I have installed Gocad as the instructions, but I couldn't make the licence work.. do you know how to solve it? I have run lmtools and re-read licence file, then I run Gocad but it can't find the licence file and prompt me to enter server name or licence file (or it says that the licence is not valid - i have edit the licence file also)..
> 
> Help me please..
> 
> thanks before brother!
> 
> susu



Hi susuapi,

i have exactly the same problem, do you know now, how slove this problem?

Many thanks in advance, regards.

----------


## slb_expert

You can download Gocad and skua 2009.3 right here and ask your friend to make ********

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Cheers
slb_expert@yahoo.com

----------


## APIman

> You can download Gocad and skua 2009.3 right here and ask your friend to make ********
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



What is password?

----------


## slb_expert

> What is password?



slb_expert

Cheers

----------


## Jasem

this is GOCAD 2009.3p2?

----------


## paolomaldini

******** and password?

----------


## panosf77

thanks

----------


## vim

Thanks. 
Hope we get the cream from the proposer api

----------


## APIman

Unfortunatelly my friend is not interested in Goc/Sku ******** any more. Maybe someone has possibility to get ******** from other sources.

See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## karakurt2

please share a x64 gocad distribution. There is no matter if it will be based on Unix or Windows platform. I could try to make it working.

----------


## vim

When going thru this august forum, great names csm/doc2k7 were contributing in helping out us the learners. I miss others also, but I will always miss these great names, they were selfless, straight and very helpful. It appears to me that the newbies here are deliberately collecting installers and making their own med++ and not sharing at all. My humble request is that plz help us also. Lot of the guys here have right medi++ for etrel2010, **cad/skua2009.3, trapte**ster6 etc.
Even APIman who is such a nice guy also ditched us when his friend refused to help us. BTW the **cad/skua2009.3 will go off...this year and you guys have to live with it.
Anyway this forum has to comeback and help us all.
vim

----------


## APIman

When there is a new version of some programs many people are ready to make ******** in a exchange of a installer. But this situation is only on the begining. Such guys are saying you: give me installer and I will make you ********. But after some time when the "******** creator" managed to get installer from other sources/peoples he is not interseted any more in exchange with you. Such situation was in my case. My friend was ready to make ********. But it was few weeks ago. Now, he managed to get installer from someone else so he has no reason to give me ********. If I could make ********, I would do it, But I have no idea how to do it.

----------


## vim

This may be the way it is. My concern is not that. My point is that what these guys do if they make the med++. Let me put this way....definitely some body has the answer somewhere and each of US are HIDING the fact that we do not have any. I sent many messages to such people, but they do not answer. Being member of this forum, I would not like to fool around, rather help each guy whosoever wants help. Actually this has started for the last 8-9 months.
BTW I can make one, but I donot have time and the right tools. In RevEngg forums people are helpful, but you need to actively participate in 'making the stuff'.
Strange..............
APIMan, I understand your situation....you have been good and also clear.
Thanks anyway.........I wish somebody someday will beat the line and help each other.

----------


## nabot93

I have some issues to find a license for Gocad with Win7 and I would like to know if someone has Gocad/Skua installer for linux ?

----------


## rinrin

It doesn't work for win7 ultimate either, but it will work using Oracle VM Virtualbox with window xp 32bit setting...

----------


## nabot93

The best will be a linux version !! But i will try Oracle this week. Thank's for the advice.

----------


## dante89

I hope that a good hero can make ******** for petrel 2010! ^_^

----------


## APIman

> I hope that a good hero can make ******** for petrel 2010! ^_^



I don't know why in Gocad/Skua thread you write about Petrel...
but....the ******** allready exist

----------


## baouche

Yes we are waiting to know this hero for sharing the ******** of Petrel201O

----------


## dante89

> I don't know why in Gocad/Skua thread you write about Petrel...
> but....the ******** allready exist



anyone share ******** for petrel 2010, he will be hero in this forum. Honestly, i will really thank him

----------


## dante89

:Big Grin:  I'm sorry

See More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## osimite

Pls can you upload in another site, like megadownload or 4shared.com.

Thanks.

----------


## deny

What about petrel 2010 ******** , anybody can share for usee...??

----------


## gusdro

> Petrel 2011.1.0 (x86 + x64) installation packages (without ********):
> 
> 
> Heroes, please share the ******** link[/SPOILER]



PLEASE MOVE THIS POST TO THE PROPER TOPIC !!! THIS IS G0cad PARADIGM TOPIC NOT PETREL !

----------


## geovishwa

Please can somebody share the Installation and ******** of GOCAD.........the links are not working, kindly reupload please

----------


## Denice Lee

someone has the ******** for these?
please send me, thx in advance!
hamibal@naver.com

----------


## dell001

Dear All,

be careful geophysics@163.com is a seller...

----------


## baouche

Yes   he is -   thanks

----------


## Denice Lee

******** PLZ!
I really need it~

----------


## webmohr

Has any one donwloaded this tutorial ? Please upload it into 4shared.com because the link mentioned has expired. 
I still have problems with the licensing for 64 bit Windows 7
Thanks, webmohr




> I have just prepared a short tutorial for all users, who have a problem with gOcad installation on 64bit machine.
> Just click **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] to download it. 
> I hope It will be useful. Using this information I was able to make gOcad working on Windows 7 OS.

----------


## olevin

Hi friends
Anybody here can help me and share or send me some tutorial and training course for Gocad and Skua?
My email is: olevinsofts@gmail.com
many thanks for your cooperation

----------


## GEO2000

Hi 

Me 2 please!

cheers

----------


## maestro73

Hi, anybody can share SKUA/GOCAD 2009 or newer with --- pls?



ThanksSee More: Paradigm G0CAD-SK/UA 2009 here

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3 and SKUA/GOCAD latest version and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## SLB

HI
Anybody have paradigm 2011.3 and SKUA/GOCAD latest version and full working?
If you help I will give you Petrel 2013.2 in exchange
contact me by slbsoft33@gmail.com

----------


## Samahani

From all the posts that i read in this thread, It seems it is not possible to share gOCAD/SKUA...

----------


## corex

I have Gocad Skua (2019) latest version with med, if someone need it we could friendly exchange. contact me: karencorex@gmail.com

----------

